# Importation



## Tassie97 (Dec 23, 2010)

Im going to try and put in a poll what are your thoughts on Tasmanians importing Australian pythons and reptiles 

as Tasmania has no pythons and very few lizards that can be kept as pets please poll (if it works) and post what you think :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 23, 2010)

sorry for spelling mistakes


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 23, 2010)

i believe that selected reptiles should be aloud in as they wouldn't be able to survive a Tasmanian winter let alone breed so please post your view on this point


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 23, 2010)

VOTE then leave a comment please

Im happy to answer questions


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Dec 23, 2010)

yeh, you tassie herpers should at least get a select few reptiles, i mean theres what, 500,000 people in the whole of tassie?
seriously, how many snakes do they expect to escape, plus the price will be extreme for a few years, so nobody will want to ditch them......


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 23, 2010)

not really my style lizardboii 

but thanks for commenting
and it currently ilegle in tas ATM to sell the native reptiles so everyone has to collect there pets from the wild


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 23, 2010)

It has !


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Dec 23, 2010)

Tassie97 said:


> not really my style lizardboii
> 
> but thanks for commenting
> and it currently ilegle in tas ATM to sell the native reptiles so everyone has to collect there pets from the wild


yeh, lol not my style either BUT its always an option......also there is a loophole there, it is illegal to sell native animals, now would this be native to tasmania, or does this include mainland as well


----------



## JAS101 (Dec 23, 2010)

im just glad i never moved to tassie , what a hole [ reptile wise]


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 23, 2010)

its better to make it leagle and let in animals that wont survie in tas than people smugling in turtles that will survive in the wild


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Dec 23, 2010)

Tassie97 said:


> its better to make it leagle and let in animals that wont survie in tas than people smugling in turtles that will survive in the wild


yeh, that true, but you gotta think, what damage can 1 or 2 turtles do?? i mean, maybe if they somehow breed with tassie turtles BUT i doubt that


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 23, 2010)

only native to tas reptiles and amphibians it is


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 23, 2010)

well they were leagle about 5 years ago and a desise was brought in with them that was killing frogs thats why the gov is so anti-reptile


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 23, 2010)

but i think if the reptiles are vet checked there aren't any probs even if they only let in males anything would be great


----------



## JAS101 (Dec 23, 2010)

so duz tassie have any native turtles?


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 23, 2010)

comment and vote people


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 23, 2010)

jas no native turtles


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 23, 2010)

Agamidae (Dragons)
Rankinia diemensis (Mountain Dragon)
Scincidae (Skinks)
Acritoscincus duperreyi (Three-lined Skink)
Cyclodomorphus casuarinae (She-oak Skink) (endemic)
Egernia whitii (White's Skink)
Lampropholis delicata (Delicate Skink)
Lerista bougainvillii (Bougainville's Skink)
Niveoscincus orocryptum (Mountain Skink) (endemic)
Niveoscincus greeni (Northern Snow Skink) (endemic)
Niveoscincus microlepidotus (Southern Snow Skink) (endemic)
Niveoscincus ocellatus (Spotted Skink) (endemic)
Niveoscincus palfreymani (Pedra Branca Skink) (endemic)
Niveoscincus pretiosus (Tasmanian Tree Skink) (endemic)
Niveoscincus metallicus (Metallic Skink)
Pseudemoia entrecasteauxii (Southern Grass Skink )
Pseudemoia pagenstecheri (Tussock Skink)
Pseudemoia rawlinsoni (Glossy Grass Skink)
Tiliqua nigrolutea (Blotched Blue-tongued Lizard)
Eulamprus tympanum (Southern Water Skink)
[edit]Serpentes (Snakes)

Elapidae (Elapids)
Austrelaps superbus (Lowland Copperhead)
Drysdalia coronoides (White-lipped Snake)
Notechis scutatus (Tasmanian Tiger Snake


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 23, 2010)

thats what we got but most are little skinks that are basically impossible to keep in captivity


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Dec 23, 2010)

mmmmm, hey can you catch venomous snakes and keep them???


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 23, 2010)

yep 6 of each


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 23, 2010)

but............ not really interested in dieing like most Tasmanians so we would much rather pythons


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Dec 23, 2010)

sweet, i wouldnt complain much dude, i mean you cut the cost of buying the snake, all you have to do is buy the enclosure and heat etc.. are you allowed to breed them? but not sell them obviously


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 23, 2010)

yes can breed but we have 2 of the 3 snakes are lethal dont want to keep them


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 23, 2010)

even if they create a licence for people to apply for to let a certain herp in


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Dec 23, 2010)

ahh, you'll get over it, wear welders gloves if its such a problem, i'd have a ball over there, id catch and keep, breed then let the caught ones go, leaving you with (hopefully) tame babies, yes it would be a problem if your bitten, but that makes it more fun lol


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Dec 23, 2010)

also why dont you get yourself some blotched blueys?? if you can find them lol


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 23, 2010)

U crazy!!!


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 23, 2010)

ohh i had some but they arent really my interest


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Dec 23, 2010)

Tassie97 said:


> even if they create a licence for people to apply for to let a certain herp in


maybe certain people should be allowed to get an import license, and only they can sell mainland herps??


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Dec 23, 2010)

Tassie97 said:


> U crazy!!!


 nah, just like vens lol, i play with wild redbellys dude, they really arent a problem, also those white lipped snakes are cool, are they dangerously venomous or just lol if you get bitten and feel a bit sick?


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 23, 2010)

thats what i mean there are 4 people in tas that have mainland species legally but they have to be educators and snake catchers and go to shows and stuff like that


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 23, 2010)

people have died from white lips


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 23, 2010)

and cause they are so small they will tag u easy they are hard to control have to use gloves for them


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 23, 2010)

post your opinions please


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Dec 23, 2010)

ahh, fair enough, so these people with licenses for mainland herps, why cant they breed, its obvious they dont have diseases and the such, maybe they could introduce a quarantine, so when people import, they dont get their snake for say 3 weeks, while the gov do some tests etc.


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Dec 23, 2010)

anyways i should probably PM you, so the thread isnt like a billion pages


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 23, 2010)

no breeding ,

but the quaranteen is what needs to happen


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 23, 2010)

no let everyone read it so they will understand


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 23, 2010)

*vote vote vote *


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Dec 23, 2010)

Tassie97 said:


> no let everyone read it so they will understand


 yeh ok fair enough, i have been to tassie, and was supposed to go on boxing day this yr, but due to getting in trouble, i cant
, i havent seen any of your snakes, but i've seen pics, i have seen a few skinks, but couldnt/cant identify
the tassie gov, seems very strict on importing almost everything, but whats their stance in exporting, say could someone export something OUT of tas?


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 23, 2010)

im not really sure on export sorry


----------



## Braidotti (Dec 23, 2010)

Looks like Tassie is the worst place for reptile keepers then, unless to only want vens and skinks


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 23, 2010)

sure is!!!!!!!!! unfortunatly


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Dec 23, 2010)

Braidotti said:


> Looks like Tassie is the worst place for reptile keepers then, unless to only want vens and skinks


 not really, im WA you can only keep WA herps, but they have some pythons, for some people living in tas would be fine, if they like skinks and vens, but for tassie97 here, it sux because there is almost no way for him to get a python in the near future, ruling out breaking the law  
imo, it would be great, having legal access to whatever native herp i want, but yeh, no pythons kinda does suck


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 23, 2010)

soooo what do people think IS possible to import without wild breeding hapening


----------



## orientalis (Dec 23, 2010)

The legislation is currently being ammended for the keeping of Native Reptiles, which includes which species of mainland herp's will be allowed to be kept.....This is a very long process and has been underway for a few years that i know of.......
According to the Permit officer i spoke with, once the legislation has been ammended, there will be a system in place just like all other states and territories, only thing is the list of reptiles will be restricted more than any other current system......meaning....not many species permitted......

Get in touch with the permit officer and have a chat to him, see what the latest deadline is......i'm sure it cannot be far off now


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 23, 2010)

and only one dragon (mountain dragon) but is very small


----------



## Elapidae1 (Dec 23, 2010)

LOL at wearing welding gloves stupid idea.


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 23, 2010)

yep
im with ya steve


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Dec 23, 2010)

steve1 said:


> LOL at wearing welding gloves stupid idea.


why? they are the strongest gloves....better than free handling..


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Dec 23, 2010)

Tassie97 said:


> soooo what do people think IS possible to import without wild breeding hapening


 most pythons i'd say, especially coastals etc, queensland is a lot hotter than tas, and they will probably die


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 23, 2010)

just dont handle simple

qet pythons!!!!!


----------



## beeman (Dec 23, 2010)

steve1 said:


> LOL at wearing welding gloves stupid idea.



Agree 100%, the strike range of any of the elapids will out reach any
welders gloves not to mention it is possiable to get envenomated through gloves!


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Dec 23, 2010)

beeman said:


> Agree 100%, the strike range of any of the elapids will out reach any
> welders gloves not to mention it is possiable to get envenomated through gloves!


still better than free handling tho....


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 23, 2010)

some tassie tigers have 9mm fangs


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 23, 2010)

they can bite through leather


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 23, 2010)

did you check out his site ? he is an amazing photographer


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 23, 2010)

would beardies survive
or wommas


----------



## Elapidae1 (Dec 23, 2010)

beeman said:


> Agree 100%, the strike range of any of the elapids will out reach any
> welders gloves not to mention it is possiable to get envenomated through gloves!


 
Exactly.

As well as being clumsy and reducing your sense of touch.

Lizardboi if by "free handling" you mean holding Elapids in the same manner as you would pythons then that's an individuals choice.
Welding gloves and handling Elapids is not a good idea even if tailing, IMO. And not sound handling advice to give out on a public forum.


----------



## Colin (Dec 23, 2010)

lizardboii said:


> anyways i should probably PM you, so the thread isnt like a billion pages



like excellent idea dude


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 23, 2010)

lizardboii said:


> why? they are the strongest gloves....better than free handling..


 
*Face palm* If they are so good why don't handling courses endorse them? Don't give out smack info on public forums, you could cause someone to get hurt.



Colin said:


> like excellent idea dude



Hahaha!


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 23, 2010)

17 yes
3 no

come on YES


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 23, 2010)

so any ideas of what can be imported with no wild breeding???????


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 23, 2010)

If you voted no why???


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Dec 23, 2010)

Tassie97 said:


> so any ideas of what can be imported with no wild breeding???????


id say most desert herps, things like beardies, death adders, stimsons..... maybe some of the queensland locals, probably most off the carpets, exept MD's which would probably survive

MD's would only survive (maybe), because the climate is sorta similar here in vic, and they are from here,
it does get hotter here, but i think they would adapt


----------



## Braidotti (Dec 23, 2010)

lizardboii said:


> id say most desert herps, things like beardies, death adders, stimsons..... maybe some of the queensland locals, probably most off the carpets, exept MD's which would probably survive
> 
> MD's would only survive (maybe), because the climate is sorta similar here in vic, and they are from here,
> it does get hotter here, but i think they would adapt



If you get your temps right in your enclosure, it doesnt matter where you live all your reptiles will survive


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 23, 2010)

yeah thanks for that info that is good cause i love beardies and stimsons so good news


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Dec 23, 2010)

Braidotti said:


> If you get your temps right in your enclosure, it doesnt matter where you live all your reptiles will survive


 dude, he's saying if they escape, would they survive

yeh mate, the humidity alone in tassie would kill most desert herps, then add the cold, and thats a definate herp killer

best not let them escape, if you manage to get them lol


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 23, 2010)

yeah lol 
hope it happens soon


----------

